# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Pierre-Auguste Renoir

## Veshtrusja

*Pierre Auguste Renoir


1841-1919*

----------


## Veshtrusja

*The Parisian (La Parisienne)*

----------


## LeNNoN

Shum e bukur   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Helena78

*Givanette al Piano*   realizuan ne vitin 1892.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

*Dance at Bougival*

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Me beri melankolike kjo tema. It's time to visit the museum again  :buzeqeshje: 

*Boating on the Seine*

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

*After the Bath* - shpesh, kjo veper eshte marre si 'representative' e punes se Renoir.

----------


## Vampirique

Eh kur mendoj se cfare quhej nje fizik i bukur ne ate kohe ...nje buzeqeshje me del vesh me vesh  ...lol

Megjithate pikturat jane fantastike sidomos "La Parisienne" dhe Dance at Bougival  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## antares

Sigurisht, vesh me vesh do zgerdhihen edhe pasardhesit tane me konceptin e sotem te "fizikut te bukur"!
Bota eshte e rrumbullaket!

----------


## Helena78

*Paesaggio con vista sul Sacro Cuore*

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

*Le Quai Malaquais*

----------


## Brari

meqense e filluat me R  vazhdoni me Rubens-in e famshem.. 

53 vjec ishte kur u dashurua me 16 vjecaren Helene..

Po ama si piktor ishte Gjeni..

kam pare ca piktura te tije origjinale ne ca muze-galeri.. por do vete prap te shikonj te tjera..

Kush do vinj ne Antwerpen  me muan te shikojme vendet ku ai jetoi e punoi..?

----------


## E=mc²

Natyrë e gjallë me mollë

Kishte dobësi modelet (dhe gjokset e tyre): pasi i pikturonte, nuk i rezistonte dot joshjes për ti përkëdhelur. Aq sa, duke mos mundur dot të shpikte vajzën e kopertinave, (Playboy në atë kohë nuk ekzistonte), krijoi vajzën e kutizave
Historia e artit ka sëmundjet e veta. Një më të përhapurat është artriti renoiroid (renuaroid). Simptomat më të dukshme janë neveria ndaj stilit dhe skuqja e faqeve. Kush nuk e kuron në kohë, riskon të kthehet në një piktor shkarravinë.

Kjo sëmundje është zbuluar diku aty nga viti 1880, nga doktor Pierre-Auguste Renoir, që shumë më përpara se Playboy të shpikte vajzën e kopertinave, kishte shpikur vajzën e kutive, apo zonjushat bukuroshe topllambuqe, që ishin të përsosura për të zbukuruar konfeksionet e çokollatave apo parfumet e zonjave. Nga ana tjetër, Renoir-i kishte lindur në Limoges, qytezë kjo e famshme për porcelanet e saj, të cilat ai, përpara se të bëhej piktor me kavaletë, kishte mësuar ti zbukuronte. Kalimi pastaj, nga kupat te çupat nuk duhet të ketë qenë dhe aq i vështirë.



Ai, Leonardi i mërzitshëm:

Nëse nuk do të ishte bërë një artist i famshëm, mjeshtri ynë me siguri do të kishte përfunduar duke vizatuar fruta në kutitë e biskotave me bajame. Fytyrat e modeleve të tij duket se kanë pikërisht përbërjen e këtyre ëmbëlsirave: duke i parë, të vjen dëshira tu ngulësh dhëmbët, por  ashtu si biskotat me bajame  në kafshatën e dytë të velin.

Nëse Renoir-i do të kishte parë reklamën e fotografit italian Oliviero Toscani me atë vajzën anoreksike, me siguri që do të ishte tmerruar. Cezanne-it i pëlqente të pikturonte natyra të qeta me mollë, Renoir-i preferonte të tjera mollë: ato me natyrë të gjallë, me sa më shumë mish dhe pa kocka. E konsideronte penelin si një zgjatim të atributeve të tij mashkullore dhe vizatimin e një nudoje nuk e quante të përfunduar, derisa nuk i hipte dëshira që ta provonte

Mendonte se kritikët e artit ishin krejt të panevojshëm, i bindur se nuk mund të flitet për pikturën: atë vetëm mund të shohësh. Atyre që e akuzonin se bënte vepra shumë të këndshme, ai u përgjigjej që në jetë ka mjaft gjëra të pakëndshme, prandaj nuk ka asnjë arsye që edhe arti të jetë i tillë. Urrente intelektualët dhe Leonardo Da Vinçi i dukej tepër i mërzitshëm: Në vend që të vizatonte, ai duhej tu përkushtohej aeroplanëve të tij, thoshte. Ishte mik mjaft i afërt me piktorin Claude Monet, me të cilin dilte buzë Senës për të pikturuar, por pastaj përfundonin nëpër festa dhe bëheshin tapë. Dhe, si gjithë piktorët e asaj periudhe, Renoir-i la mendjen pas impresionizmit.

Edhe pse nuk ishte aspak vegjetarian, madje duke rënë shpesh pre e mëkateve të mishit, pikturat e tij më të mira janë ato ku të gjithë njerëzit janë të veshur, për shembull Skena në vitin 1870, apo kryevepra e tij Ballo në Moulin de la Gallette e vitit 1876. Zakonisht, kjo pikturë në kalendarët e impresionizmit vendoset në muajt pranverorë. Ndoshta sepse Moulin de la Gallette ishte për Parisin e asaj kohe një nga ato vendet ku gjatë stinës së bukur njerëzit kalojnë kohën duke u zbavitur.

Zbavitej shumë edhe Renoir-i. Madje aq shumë sa shpeshherë mbetej trokë. Kështu, në vitin 1875, bashkë me disa kolegë të tij, vendosi të organizonte një ankand me veprat e tij. Shiti 20 të tilla për 2251 franga, që nuk ia kemi fare haberin sesa euro mund të jenë sot. Me siguri që shumë, por jo shumë fare.



Shoqëri e të parregulltve

Në vitin 1881, tregtari Durand Reul ble disa vepra të Renoir-it. Piktori më në fund mund të marrë frymë lirisht dhe vendos të niset me pushime, shkon në Itali dhe atje takohet me Raffaello-n dhe Tiziano-n (me pikturat sigurisht, jo me artistët). Ata kanë goxha kohë që kanë vdekur. Kthehet në shtëpi i shndërruar dhe vendos ti japë fund impresionizmit, duke e kuptuar se deri në atë kohë nuk kishte ditur se çishin vizatimi dhe piktura e vërtetë. Zbulon se nuk i pëlqen më jeta tepër e organizuar dhe mendon të themelojë një shoqëri të të parregulltve, me fjalë të thjeshta vendos të bëjë çfarë ti shkrepë në kokë në çdo lloj ore që të ketë qejf. Një shembull: i kërkojnë që të jetë në një ekspozitë bashkë me Gauguin-in dhe Pissarro-n, por ai refuzon, i bindur se shoqëria e keqe do ti jepte një tjetër dimension vlerave të kuadrove të tij.

Më 1887, në ekspozitën ndërkombëtare të Parisit, prezanton Ato që lahen: një përzierje mes Rubens-it me pushime dhe një pranvere të Botticelli-it, paska të fishkur. E megjithatë Ato që lahen nuk janë vetëm një hap përpara në stilin e piktorit, por edhe guri mbi varrin e impresionizmit. Drita rifillon të marrë formë, derisa do të jetë Paul Cezanne ai që, me Ato që lahen e veta, do të nisë të hedhë pluhur mbi mishrat e Renoir-it, duke bërë që historia e artit të nisë të hyjë në inkubatorët e Kubizmit.



Periudha e restorantorimit:

Periudha e fundit e Pierre-Auguste Renoir-it, më tepër sesa e restaurimit, mund të quhet fare mirë e restorantorimit, duke qenë se objektet e tij të preferuara ishin muret e restoranteve. Por nuk është i të njëjtit mendim tregtari mitik Ambroise Vollard, që bleu nga Renoir-i sa më shumë që mundi, për tua shitur më pas amerikanëve, duke vënë goxha pasuri. Të varfrit Renoir, që tashmë edhe duart ia kishte mbërthyer artriti, nuk i besohej dhe kur Vollard-i i jep idenë e kotë për të realizuar ndonjë skulpturë, piktori i vjetër bie në grackë dhe sjell në botë ca budallallëqe.

Por, në të vërtetë, Renoir-it ia hodhi figura njerëzore dhe dëshira e tij për të përkëdhelur modelet e veta. Sfondet e pikturave të tij janë më interesante sesa personazhet që i rrinin përpara. Nëse në kohët e tij do të kishte ekzistuar abstraksionizmi, piktori ynë me siguri që do tia bënte fora. Por pa u shtyrë kaq përpara në kohë, mjaft të shohësh peizazhet e tij tepër të bukur, për të kuptuar se, duke ndjekur trupin, ai kishte gabuar udhë. Trungjet e tij janë më eksituese sesa kofshët e dala nga peneli i tij.

I moshuar dhe i sëmurë, Pierre-Auguste Renoir transferohet në Cagnes, në jug të Francës, bashkë me tre djemtë e tij Pierre, Claude dhe Jean (që do të bëhet një nga regjisorët më të famshëm të kinemasë në botë). Tashmë, i kamur dhe me njëfarë suksesi, Renoir-i mund tia lejojë vetes lukset e kohës: ujë, drita, makinë dhe madje edhe telefon. I mungonte vetëm lidhja me internetin për të qenë i kompletuar. Por teknologjinë dhe të mirat materiale mundi ti gëzojë vetëm për pak kohë. Në 3 dhjetor të vitit 1919 vdes nga një atak kardiak. Edhe pse i kishte kockat të gërryera, gjatë gjithë jetës së tij nuk bëri asgjë kundër reumatizmit. Kurse neve na la detyrën e vështirë për të kërkuar dhe për të shpresuar që të arrijmë të gjejmë një kurë, edhe pse të kushtueshme, kundër renuarizmit.

----------


## La_Lune

Pergezimet e mia mbi kete teme.

----------


## [Perla]



----------


## [Perla]



----------


## [Perla]



----------


## [Perla]



----------


## [Perla]



----------


## [Perla]



----------

